# SA vendors that can ship to Namibia



## DirtyD (20/3/17)

So I have a few friends who vape, they used to study/stay in SA and they moved back to Namibia or work there now for time being... They whatsapp me and ask on prices for various vape related goodies, and I normally tell them what it costs here at our vendors after searching a few sites...

My and their question is, does any vendor on this forum or in SA ship to Namibia, if so what is the costs related? I think there might be a good market, but they do not have any means except going the long route of me ordering, then posting it at the post office, and then receiving it that side, which is a long workaround with too much work lol.

Please help the NAM vapers out here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Hi @DirtyD 

Good thread. 
Am going to modify your title slightly to be a bit more descriptive if you dont mind

I think there are some local vendors that would ship to Namibia. 

Vendors, if you can help out here, please respond below.


----------



## Vapington (20/3/17)

There are vape shops in Namibia


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/4/17)

@DirtyD Shipping to Namibia by courier can be expensive ~R500, but we do ship there for some.


----------



## daniel craig (25/4/17)

@DirtyD @Sir Vape can ship internationally.


----------

